
California bullet train headed first to San Jose – a big Bay Area win - protomyth
http://www.mercurynews.com/california/ci_29529618/california-bullet-train-headed-first-san-jose-big
======
andrewtian
Oh.. thought this was about the baby bullet.

~~~
DrScump
No. The Baby Bullet is a cost-effective success, unlike Brown's toy train to
nowhere.

